# Welches MSI-Notebook passt am besten zu mir?



## MSI-News (13. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSI bietet das jeweils passende Gaming-Notebook für jeden Anwender und alle individuellen Anforderungen. Sei es für extreme Performance, für Mainstream-Gaming oder falls es etwas extra Portables sein soll – bei den zahlreichen unterschiedlichen MSI-Modellen ist stets das Richtige zu finden. Zu den bekannten Modellen der GT-, GS-, GE- und GP-Reihen kommt bei den MSI Gaming-Notebooks jetzt auch die neue GL-Serie hinzu. Diese erweitert das MSI-Portfolio in Richtung Einstiegsbereich – bleibt aber der Gaming-DNS in der gleichen Weise treu wie alle anderen Modelle. Die unterschiedlichen Gaming-Notebook Serien bieten je Anspruch und verfügbarem Budget die jeweils passende Auswahl. Wir stellen die Serien im Einzelnen vor.

*GT-Serie*
Die GT-Serie ist die erste Wahl, wenn extreme Performance für mobiles High-End Gaming und maximale Ausstattung gefragt sind. Die Flaggschiffe der MSI Gaming-Notebooks sind das GT80 Titan SLI (18,4") und das GT72S Dominator Pro G (17,3"). Hier finden sich alle High-End-Leistungsmerkmale, sei es SLI-Grafik, G-SYNC-Technik oder das MSI exklusive Super RAID 4 mit High-Speed PCI Express NVMe SSDs. Für die ultimative Notebook-Performance sorgen die schnellsten Grafikbeschleuniger, dabei steht neben dem NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M auch die Desktop-Variante GeForce GTX 980 zur Wahl. Die starke Cooler Boost 3 Kühlung mit getrennten Kühleinheiten für den starken Intel Core i7 Quad Core Prozessor der sechsten Generation und die Grafikeinheit hält die starke Hardware auf niedrigem Temperaturniveau bei leisem Betriebsgeräusch. Dazu kommt das volle Arsenal an Gaming-Merkmalen wie die beleuchtete SteelSeries Gaming-Tastatur (beim GT80 absolut einzigartig als mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry Switches) oder das Killer Double Shot Gaming-Netzwerk für LAN und WLAN. Die Dynaudio Lautsprechersysteme, Audio Boost 2- und Nahimic Audio Enhancer-Technik sorgen für einzigartigen Klang.

*GS-Serie*
Die GS-Serie ist gebaut für Gamer, die hohe Ansprüche an die Leistung haben, dabei jedoch maximale Mobilität wünschen. Mit extrem dünnem Chassis und leichtem Gewicht ist den Notebooks der GS70- (17,3“) und GS60-Serie (15,6“) kaum anzusehen, welche Power im schlanken Aluminium-Gehäuse steckt. Der Core i7 Prozessor und die GeForce GTX 970M oder GTX 960M Grafik sichert beste Gaming-Eigenschaften. Dank weitgehend neutralem Design in im dunklen Anthrazit-Schwarz können die Notebooks auch im Berufsleben oder Studium eingesetzt werden: Business am Tag, Gaming in der Nacht.

*GE-Serie*
Das „GE“ kann man mit „Gaming“ und „Entertainment“ übersetzen. Für beides – Gaming und Multimedia – bietet die GE-Serie überdurchschnittlich hohe Leistung und richtet sich damit an ambitionierte Gamer und Power-User. Starke Performance in einer schicken und vergleichsweise leichten und kompakten Hülle machen die GE72- (17,3“) und GE62-Notebooks (15,6") zu schnellen Gaming-Begleitern. Unter der Aluminium-Haube steckt ein Core i7 Prozessor der sechsten Generation und eine leistungsstarke Nvidia-Grafik der GeForce GTX 970M- oder 960M-Reihe. Keine Abstriche müssen bei den MSI-exklusiven Performance- und Gaming-Features gemacht werden: Die leise und starke Cooler Boost 3 Kühlung, beleuchtete SteelSeries Tastatur, Killer Gaming-LAN, PCI Express SSD-Technik, Dynaudio Lautsprechern und Nahimic Audio Enhancer gehören hier zur Standard-Ausstattung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GP- und GL-Serie*
Die GP-Serie ist für Gamer, die ordentlich zocken wollen, ohne ihr Budget zu sehr zu belasten. Die GP72-, GP62-, GL72- und GL62-Notebooks bieten flüssiges Spielerlebnis bei hoher Grafikqualität. Der Gamer findet den perfekten Kompromiss aus Leistung und Preis. Die starke Core i7 oder i5 Prozessortechnik und schnelle GeForce GTX 960M oder 950M Grafik stellen ein überzeugendes Spieleerlebnis sicher.

*Prestige-Serie*
Neben den Gaming-Notebooks bietet MSI auch die Prestige Serie für anspruchsvolle Anwender an. Die PE70 (17,3“), PE60 und PX60 (15,6“) Notebooks bieten ebenfalls leistungsstarke Technik – allerdings im silbernen Lifestyle-Outfit statt im rot-schwarzen Gaming-Style. Die Prestige Serie begleitet ebenso stilvoll durch den Büro-Alltag wie in der Freizeit – und bietet genügend Performance für das gelegentliche 3D-Game.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

